# A complete newbie from Kent:))..my first adventure/fantasy:))..help and advice any1?)



## CBuBBles33 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well Hi guys)..This is my very first post on here..Ive never been here before, and was kinda hoping it might help me to find some kind of inspiration for my adventure/fantasy stories im having a go at!..can any1 write? or do u have to have special requirements 
etc??

ok, In the last few days, ive started writing this..(hope it makes sense)..

 - There are these two kids - (twins) but they don't know it yet as they somehow become separated at birth and have to work it out for themselves, anyway, they start of by being trapped by an evil emporer, and they must  learn to get along to help each oher escape.I haven't woked out a back story for there parents yet, but they enter different portals into different worlds and maybe discover their past throughout the series?..
does this kinda make any sense? I,ve made no 'opening paragraphs' yet and have no names of characters etc..but just writing down an outline right now)


----------



## aj47 (Apr 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 10, 2017)

As astro said, you need to level up. You're not powerful enough to gank anyone solo yet but if you join a zerg you might manage it. Your best bet is to start in a support/healer role and help other members...

I mean, err, go comment on stuff. If you're interested in fantasy stuff then that part of the board is your best bet to start off.


----------



## wulfAlpha (Apr 10, 2017)

It is a pretty good start from what I see. And welcome by the way. A couple of things to think about, one way to make things better and more realistic is to remember that real people are flawed. One thing to try would be to make the two unable to stand each other at the beginning make them clash. Just an idea. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiP (Apr 10, 2017)

> CBuBBles33 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Hi guys)..This is my very first post on here..Ive never been here before, and was kinda hoping it might help me to find some kind of inspiration for my adventure/fantasy stories im having a go at!..can any1 write? or do u have to have special requirements
> ...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome! : D


----------



## JustRob (Apr 12, 2017)

So is that Kent in the UK? On this international site one can't make any rash assumptions. For example, the City of London lies on the River Thames and adjoins the county of Middlesex. It has places of interest like Hyde Park and Oxford Street. I could tell you more about it, but maybe you aren't interested in cities in Ontario, Canada. I am only interested because they stole all our place names some time in the past, maybe because they were homesick. Apparently plagiarism is acceptable in reality but not in fiction, which seems odd to me.

My one and only novel eventually tackles the idea of the experiences of twins in different realities, although it turns out that they are simply the same person. Consequently it ends with their minds both occupying the same body and arguing about which of them has the "right" memories. I think I may have been influenced by my own memories of a pair of identical twins in my schooldays who were perpetually arguing. The novel is the first in a trilogy, so what happens next follows in the next book, which I haven't written because I haven't found enough people interested in the first one yet. I wrote "eventually" earlier because readers think that the story is science fiction rather than fantasy because of the way that it starts out.

So far as trying to find out about one's family history as in your story, that is in a way how I came to write a novel, although there is another fantastic reason described on my website. I am the last in the male line of my family, but nobody knows where my grandfather came from, so the male line doesn't extend backwards beyond him either. In my international efforts to find out his history I contacted a researcher at the national archives in Washington DC, but he couldn't find the information that I wanted. However, his main employment was as a lecturer in English literature at a university, so over time we corresponded about literature and that led to my quite suddenly writing a novel at the age of 67, having never written any fiction at all before. 

So, yes, maybe anyone can write if they have the basics, like at least a good grasp of the language in everyday use and a good imagination. Both are necessary though, good ideas and the ability to express them effectively. If either is lacking then a story will most likely be unreadable. Once it's readable, then it has to be enjoyable, which is quite another matter. So, maybe anyone can write _eventually_. I just knew that word was important here for some reason, but used it too soon earlier.

Welcome to WF and good luck with the writing.


----------

